# Too much light for Anubias nana?



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

My Anubias nana don't look very good (kind of yellow) and I'm wondering if I have too much light for them. I know they're low light plants but can they handle 2 wpg T5HO (in a 55g) or do they need to be shaded?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Nevermore,

My Anubias 'Nana' do fine with 2 WPG. They do seem to like a lot of KNO3, sort of like my Crypts. When I was dosing PPS-Pro I would get a new leaf about once every 4=6 weeks. I am now dosing KNO3 at 3X EI and I get a new leaf about every two weeks, and the color is much better.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Seattle Aquarist,

Thanks for the info! I am dosing PPS-Pro. I've noticed my crypts don't look that great either. Maybe I'll try playing around with the nitrate level a bit. Just curious, why did you switch to EI?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have lots of Anubias at 2-3 wpg - no problem, shaded or unshaded.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Nevermore,

I switched to EI because of deficiency problems and slow growth. We have very soft water here in Seattle, and a lot of my deficiency problems had to do with that issue, not PPS-Pro. I also found that root tabs helped both my anubias and crypts.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Nevermore,
> 
> I switched to EI because of deficiency problems and slow growth. We have very soft water here in Seattle, and a lot of my deficiency problems had to do with that issue, not PPS-Pro. I also found that root tabs helped both my anubias and crypts.


The water is pretty soft in San Francisco as well. I'll try the root tabs, that seems like a good idea. Thanks!


----------

